# Prepare for the flu



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes, I know most everyone here would already be ready for the flu or other illness but, I gotta' warn you that this flu going around now is a long lasting bugger. 

I was sick and flat down for almost two weeks. My middle son also was not able to do much of anything for two full weeks. Younger son was only really flat down for about five days. The runny nose and just "sick" feeling last longer but, truly, I was not able to get out of the house for two weeks. 

Husband and older son, for some reason, were each only sick for about three days each. Thank goodness they were here to do the chores and get to the store when needed.

Stock up on anything you think you would need for sickness that might last three weeks. Ginger ale was good, soups, extra toilet paper for noses, crackers.......whatever your family needs for a long lasting illness. Sweet foods seemed to help later in the illness. Probably because the sugar gave quick energy. 

Hope everyone stays healthy, but really, be ready for it if the flu shows up.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

my kids had a mild case at Christmas and my mom caught it from DD and ended up with pneumonia....has asthma so was put on prednisone cipro and some cough suppressant as she was choking herself terribly and vomiting with cough.
My dad came down sick at day9 of my mom and got Tamiflu but he is not any better after 5 days and back at the dr right now...he has COPD from smoking. 
They are miserable with it.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We are pushing water and everyone is takeing elderberry tablets. We aren't sick, we are just trying to get our bodies ready to fight if we do pick it up.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

It is true that this flu is mostly respiratory, less intestinal?


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I was worried DD1 had something Sunday-she spent most of the day in the bed and all day Monday on the couch, refusing all food but drinking water. She had an awful fever and I woke at 5:30am this morning to the sound of her vomitting on the hardwood floors. :yuck: Thank goodness she seems to be much better now and her fever is gone ... but I'm back to pumping the family full of homemade stock and lots of elderberry syrup-and crossed fingers !!


----------



## donnam (Sep 27, 2005)

Our daughter is a nurse/paramedic and she tells me that this flu that's going around is making everyone very sick. I haven't had a flu shot but because I do EMS as well, she advised me to get it ASAP. So that's my plan for Saturday. It seems to be particularly hard on the respiratory system.


----------



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

The flu has been going around full force here. Over Christmas my DS11 was sick and I caught it over New Years. For both of us, symptoms were: chills, fatigue, sore throat, SEVERE congestion, and headache. I had no energy for about three days-just watching tv was exhausting. Luckily, neither of us developed the nasty cough that most people have been getting. Many people around here have developed secondary infections (ear, sinus, bronchitis, pneumonia, etc.) after having this flu. DH and DD both developed a case of the "sniffles" over New Years, but never got sick. Warm water with lemon and honey added, chicken soup, and fresh oranges seemed to be the foods that helped us the most.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I wanted to add that my parents faithfully get flu shots and vacc for pnuemonia....its not helping.
My dad was given antibiotic, nebulizer treatment at doc, new inhaler, codeine and tylenol.

Mom took him to the doc and not feeling well-- backed into a truck....just a dent but sometimes when you are sick you shouldnt drive.....focus is not good.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

my mom has pneumonia, and the antibiotics seem to be helping with the respiratory side of things, but doing weird things with her MS. she now has bad leg pain, uncoordinated, muscle weakness, etc.

a suggestion - stock up on paper goods - plates, bowls, cups. if you or the kiddos get the flu, you might not feel like or even be able to wash dishes. i stocked up during the after christmas sales.we might be eating soup out of styrofoam snowman cups, but it beats having to wash.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

ovsfarm said:


> It is true that this flu is mostly respiratory, less intestinal?


The flu does not cause intestinal issues. That's a different bug.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

mpillow said:


> I wanted to add that my parents faithfully get flu shots and vacc for pnuemonia....its not helping.
> My dad was given antibiotic, nebulizer treatment at doc, new inhaler, codeine and tylenol.


It might not be the flu that they are battling. I was very sick before Christmas with a sore throat and bad headache that quickly went to my chest. I'm STILL coughing a month later and just beginning to feel over it although I'm still taking the inhaler and cough medicine at night.


----------



## freegal (Mar 4, 2005)

Don't forget the throat soothers/cough drops. I went through several packages of the Ricola ones with the soothing centers. Soothed my very sore throat and calmed the bad cough.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

Taking Zinc tablets every other day and on off days elderberry syrup. We'll see if that helps. But I am making sure that I use hand sanitizer when I'm out shopping or pumping gas. Also have plenty of Lysol spray, wipes and N95 mask, but hope it doesn't come to that!


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

mpillow said:


> I wanted to add that my parents faithfully get flu shots and vacc for pnuemonia....its not helping.
> My dad was given antibiotic, nebulizer treatment at doc, new inhaler, codeine and tylenol.
> 
> Mom took him to the doc and not feeling well-- backed into a truck....just a dent but sometimes when you are sick you shouldnt drive.....focus is not good.


If your father has COPD, he should have a nebulizer at home that he can use.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

This seems to be hitting our area pretty bad (north central WA). Hubby and I came down with the respiratory crud Thurs and Fri of last week and are starting to feel a bit better today. Several people we know have it right now too. It's a fast hitter I might add. We went to town Wed and I started feeling sick Thurs and hubby on Fri. And we were DOWN by Saturday. 
I should also add that we haven't gotten sick in many years, so this was a big surprise.

Do what ever preventative stuff you do in earnest! And be prepared with whatever treatments you like just in case.


----------



## Liberty'sGirl (Jul 7, 2012)

Annsni said:


> It might not be the flu that they are battling. I was very sick before Christmas with a sore throat and bad headache that quickly went to my chest. I'm STILL coughing a month later and just beginning to feel over it although I'm still taking the inhaler and cough medicine at night.


What a nasty bug!


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

We've been calling what the preschoolers and I had a super cold. Not too flu like, no temp to speak of just chest and sinus congestion with a sore throat, then bronchitis in some. I took the intensive dose of Sambucol so mine didn't seem to be a bad, plus I went to bed for a couple of days. We have a strict "don't come to school if you're sick" policy at the preschool so I stayed home. 

There was someone here who posted a couple years back of being alone and having the flu. They posted what they did when they realized they were coming down with it. I can't remember who it was. But I thought everything they did made really good sense.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

belladulcinea said:


> We've been calling what the preschoolers and I had a super cold. Not too flu like, no temp to speak of just chest and sinus congestion with a sore throat, then bronchitis in some. I took the intensive dose of Sambucol so mine didn't seem to be a bad, plus I went to bed for a couple of days. We have a strict "don't come to school if you're sick" policy at the preschool so I stayed home.
> 
> There was someone here who posted a couple years back of being alone and having the flu. They posted what they did when they realized they were coming down with it. I can't remember who it was. But I thought everything they did made really good sense.



That sounds like what my 11yr old went through between Christmas and New Years.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Every fall, I do an inventory of my medicine chest to make sure we have plenty of meds all in their individual forms. I don't go for the Nyquil kind of thing usually because I like to choose what I want rather than being forced to take stuff I don't need. So that means Sudafed, Robitussin/Mucinex, Motrin, Aleve, Delsym, Tylenol and Benadryl. I also make sure I stock my friend's natural cough and cold rub (like Vicks but handmade, natural and a thousand times better) and a bunch of different kinds of cough drops. 

Our freezer will always have a number of chicken soup starters by November (homemade chicken stock made from bones and lots of garlic strained and put into containers with some meat so I can get chicken soup in the bowl in about 20 minutes by adding fresh veggies and a starch if needed) and I try to always keep some easy meals on hand in case I get sick which I usually do once a year. Fortunately, my two older daughters work at a grocery store and can pick up things on the way home and hubby isn't afraid of going either. 

Paper plates and stuff are always on hand just because I like the option if I want.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

ovsfarm said:


> It is true that this flu is mostly respiratory, less intestinal?


Yes. But the bad news is, there's a stomach bug going around, too.....at least there is around here.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Dh and I went down Friday and just today are starting to feel like we might possibly live. This thing is super fast hitting. Chills, fatique, fever, cough, sneezing, running nose, dizziness and headache. I coupon so my medicine cabinet was well stocked. What seems to work best is Alka Seltzer Plus Cold and Flu and Ricola drops. I have also been dosing us with Vit. D and Echenacea (sp?). as well as making chamomile tea sweetened with honey from our friend's hives. For the headache I got desperate and broke out the Advil Migraine. Everyone made fun of me the day last month I came home from CVS with 12 boxes of Puffs Plus but, ya know what? They are GONE! We are down to toilet paper for nose blowing now. If you can stay home away from the crowds until this is over, do so. If not, take precautions. This is some nasty stuff.:yuck:


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

We all were sick through Christmas. It was awful. Started with headache, stiff neck, then all over body aches, terrible sinus congestion, drainage and cough. The little guy coughed until he hurled, but only when he first got up in the mornings. And he had the flu vaccine. It's been going around here pretty badly since about 2 weeks before Christmas. I referred to it as a "super cold" rather than the flu, but it does take about 2 weeks to get over it.


----------



## janetn (Apr 26, 2012)

Alka Selzer Plus is the best OTC medicine Ive found - stock up on it. I also have popsicles on hand. Vitamin D seems to have some benefit according to some reputable studies.

Anyone still sick after 10 to 12 days needs to see a doctor you probably have a secondary infection


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

This has been going around for quite sometime here in northern MN. I've had it off and on fora couple months. It seems you get better then suddenly relapse. And it's made worse by all the hockey arenas we are in every week. I think there has been one game where we had a full team. Usually the boys are immune, but not this year. The worst part about this flu it's cut down on my ice fishing and drinking. Usual treatment by doctors is albuterol inhalers, antibiotics, and steroids. Seems to help at first and you have a few days reprieve then you start getting sick again. Maybe the flu germs are morphing into something untreatable and lethal. Sort of like Stephen Kings "The stand".


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

It's a really bad year for the flu, but we haven't gotten it yet. I've been pushing the elderberry syrup and capsules, hoping to keep our immune systems healthy. We never take the flu shot, and I read yesterday that of all the confirmed cases of flu, 28% of them had taken the shot. 

We did have a stomach bug go through the family (multiple times!) over Christmas - diarrhea, vomiting and fever. It only lasted 2-3 days, but we all got it (some of us twice). I sprayed all surfaces with Lysol, used wipes on the toilet after every use, kept people quarantined, demanded everyone use hand sanitizer, and tried to keep the germs controlled but it didn't work very well. I always keep Desitin ointment for rear end irritation, but I got some more after that bug finally died out.

We've got a big stock of soups, crackers, sprite, homemade pedialyte, Lysol, wipes, cough drops, barf buckets, Motrin and Tylenol, and Vicks and a humidifier, so we're ready as we can be if we get the flu. I've also got the "sick pack" ready to grab if someone gets sick in the night - all the same stuff listed above (plus hot and cold packs, thermometer, towels and sheets, and hospital gowns) but zipped into a plastic blanket bag and ready to go.

The flu is really widespread right now:

http://www.cdc.gov/flu/weekly/usmap.htm


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

I am sitting here watching CNN and they set up Flu tents in PA, just because there are so many sick people and they were trying to get them all seen...
I tell ya, i need to go get milk but i am trying to decide if i want to risk it or not.


----------



## kittyjo (Feb 10, 2005)

we try to stay away from places where a bunch of people go during an outbreak kinda like hibernateing seems to help us stay well


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

LA is one of the 29 states with record numbers of people with an earlier than usual flu - it's being followed in some cases by bronchial pneumonia. Hope many can avoid this!


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Rainy said:


> I tell ya, i need to go get milk but i am trying to decide if i want to risk it or not.


Go, get what you need for a bunch of days, don't touch your face and when you get home, wash your hands well. That should help.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I'm pretty sure its flu...both parents started with 103 temps...my daughter was 105 the Sun before Christmas and her younger sister caught it as well...
I asked if Dad could have the nebulizer and the doc said not necessary but I'm going to push for one to be on hand...they live quite remote and its crap driving to get to the doc as well.


----------



## Piney Woods (Jul 5, 2006)

The US map is really eye-opening if you click back and forth between last week and this week.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

mpillow said:


> I'm pretty sure its flu...both parents started with 103 temps...my daughter was 105 the Sun before Christmas and her younger sister caught it as well...
> I asked if Dad could have the nebulizer and the doc said not necessary but I'm going to push for one to be on hand...they live quite remote and its crap driving to get to the doc as well.


I don't know that you need a prescription to purchase one. Look into it.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

kudzuvine said:


> Taking Zinc tablets every other day and on off days elderberry syrup.


Both of those things do act as antivirals. Star Anise is actually what they make tamiflu from, so that also helps.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Annsni said:


> I don't know that you need a prescription to purchase one. Look into it.


You do need a prescription for the Albuterol to be used in the nebulizer.

mpillow, your father should also be given a bronchodilator to use. It helps to open up the breathing passages as well as the nebulizer would. With COPD I can't understand why the doctor would be hesitant to have him have a nebulizer at home.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

scooter said:


> You do need a prescription for the Albuterol to be used in the nebulizer.


THAT I know but it usually comes in a pack of doses larger than you will use for the illness. I always had extra on hand at the end of illnesses to begin using when we saw issues coming on. The medicine is good for a few years too so it's handy to have in the medicine chest.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Well, the intestinal version hit me with a vengeance last night. Had one little wave of nasuea that went away. Went to work, there were several people who had called in (including the boss). Started feeling queasy right away at 11:00 and by one I was worthless. Went home, had to get gas first. Left the gas station and put a fresh dip in my lip (bad idea). Within 2 blocks had to pull over. Came within about a second of making a real mess........ Just feeling mostly weak today.


----------



## nostawmama (Dec 29, 2011)

Our family was hit this year too. First time we have all been sick like that in over 13 years. Didn't have medicine for anything but fever on-hand and took days to feel well enough to go to the store to get something for the cough, congestion, and sore throat! Definitely stock something because it does strike quickly. I started with a sore throat before bed and decided to hit the store the next day- bad idea- was down and out before I even woke up in the morning!


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

RebelDigger said:


> Dh and I went down Friday and just today are starting to feel like we might possibly live. This thing is super fast hitting. Chills, fatique, fever, cough, sneezing, running nose, dizziness and headache. I coupon so my medicine cabinet was well stocked. What seems to work best is Alka Seltzer Plus Cold and Flu and Ricola drops. I have also been dosing us with Vit. D and Echenacea (sp?). as well as making chamomile tea sweetened with honey from our friend's hives. For the headache I got desperate and broke out the Advil Migraine. Everyone made fun of me the day last month I came home from CVS with 12 boxes of Puffs Plus but, ya know what? They are GONE! We are down to toilet paper for nose blowing now. If you can stay home away from the crowds until this is over, do so. If not, take precautions. This is some nasty stuff.:yuck:


This is EXACTLY what we got. We were exposed on Wed (went to town that day and we hadn't seen anyone for several days before that) and I started feeling it Thurs morning and hubby started on Fri. We are both feeling quite a bit better today, but it was a hard run. We both are still quite congested, but finally have our appetites back. We haven't been sick in YEARS so this came as quite a shock.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Piney Woods said:


> The US map is really eye-opening if you click back and forth between last week and this week.


Do you have a link for that. I'd like to see it.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Trisha in WA said:


> Do you have a link for that. I'd like to see it.





Mom_of_Four said:


> The flu is really widespread right now:
> 
> http://www.cdc.gov/flu/weekly/usmap.htm


There you go.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

When you get sick you can not even think of somethings. I had some paper bowls after reading this thread. Never used. I think maybe some get more packs of them.

I had canned chicken noodle soup and I could open and heat. I can not have any aspirin in any thing. Heart meds limit what I can take or use. I had paper plates I use. CHEAP ones. I had to fix my meals and do what ever. Have things where you can get to easy. Soup was in the back of pantry. 

I had some old cough drops that are very good. No vomiting but diarrhea. I keep TP on hand and Kleenex. It was confirmmed I had the flu. Water proff pad for bed or such. I did not need but had small one in case. I know I have bucket. I made it to phone to call DIL for help and got her on the phone and said I need go to clinic I am sick. & I passed out again. She came and got me in. I was there for hours it seems. 

Drink plenty liquid which I was not getting down. Dr said wash my hands. Where I got this crap I do not know. Senior bus? I forced fluid and soup down me that day. They put a bag of fluid in me too. I came out of it. Fluid seems to be really important. Do not get dehydrated. I am 81.


----------



## westend (Jul 11, 2012)

Just posted these links over on the epidemic thread, but thought they might be useful here:

Boston just declared a public health emergency. 25% of severe flu cases on Boston are requiring hospitalization. http://www.cidrap.umn.edu/cidrap/con...an0913flu.html

Google also keeps a flu-trends from data mining (very good) that link is here: 
http://www.google.org/flutrends/us/#US

As for the vaccine, it is still very much worth getting --up to a 60% effective rate. IT IS NOT TOO LATE to get it. 

Stay hydrated folks -- dehydrated humans get sick far easier (had a prominent public health doc tell me this when we were working on the 2009 pandemic) REALLY focus on this. Wash your hands and don't touch your face when you're out. It all helps.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

My mom is in assisted living and they are in quarantine (sp) eating in the their rooms, staying in their rooms and the techs/aides are fully dressed with gloves and masks. Mom thought it was the stomach virus, but it may be both kinds from the sound of it. She needs a couple of things so I will run them out and give them to the front desk instead of going in.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

ovsfarm said:


> It is true that this flu is mostly respiratory, less intestinal?


Flu isn't intestinal. What is commonly referred to as "stomach flu" is actually not the flu, it's gastroenteritis -- totally different bug.

The flu commonly presents with fever, sore throat, cough, aches & pains, chills and headache. The main concern is for those with already suppressed immune systems, such as young children, the elderly, and those already ill, rather than healthy adults.

Which is why the Spanish flu in 1918 was so particularly frightening -- it took young, healthy adults, typically after they appeared to have gotten over it and partially recovered, and it happened so quickly.

Which is why I always sit up and listen especially carefully when I hear of a flu (a TRUE flu, not gastro) which is taking young, healthy people. The emergency situations being declared, the young healthy people dying... yes, flu always has a mortality rate, but you have to look closer to get the real story. If it kills 100 people, the situation is different, depending on the demographics of those 100 people. If it rips through an elderly community, or a hospital, or long-term care, it's not the same thing as if it starts taking otherwise healthy, active people in the prime of life. 

In short, watch the demographics of mortality, not just the numbers.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

carry hand sanatizer in cars, use the cleaners the stores have at the doors to wipe down the handle on the shopping carts, did not think of sanatizing after using gas pump so far so good, but i have been able to stay home mostly..


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Annsni said:


> I don't know that you need a prescription to purchase one. Look into it.


Unless you get one second hand you do need a prescription. Even the online retailers require you to fax in a script.

We've got 3. A big one for the house and two portable, battery operated ones for me and my daughter to carry with us. You even have to have a prescription to get new masks for them.


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

thanks to Tracy the info on the stomach "bug". I too, think of it as a type of flu. Learned something today. For our story, right after Thanksgiving, I got the stomach ailment with vomiting and the d-word. As many say, it was an extraordinary event, worse than I have experienced at least in 20 years. 

Then dear hubby comes home from work feelin badly, and progresses with headache, sore throat,cough, and fatigue, until I had to take him to the local clinic. When the usual first line antibiotics only helped some, we went back and he was given another round of something apparently newer and more effective. The cough remained and so I must have caught my sinus infection from him and his flying germs. Lol My meds were 10 days of pills, and I still have some cough but fatigue is gone and no real sinus issues.

We spent Christmas day alone because we forbid the family to come and be exposed to this nasty, nasty stuff. Do not hesitate to see a doctor if your condition doesnt seem to be improving. It's nothing to fool with.:yuck:


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

There is vomiting with this flu. My littles were vomiting and had a fever in the 104s before it was respiratory. It was awful! The Doctor tested and confirmed Influenza A. We all started tamiflu. Littles were getting better within 36 hours and the rest of us on tamiflu did not get it.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

We now have strep and the flu confirmed at our preschool! *sigh* Well just have to bump up the "magic soap" and cleaning even more.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

thanks to this post, i just made up a "flu kit", with the idea that all 4 of us could come down with it at the same time.

i included - kids advil and tylenol, adult ibuprofen, lots of gatorade and sprite and ginger ale, paper plates and styrofoam cups, flu meds, nasal saline spray, cough and throat drops, chloraseptic spray, kleenex, etc. i also put 2 rolls of toilet paper in there, because how horrible would it be to think that you are totally prepared then realize you are down to the last roll of tp? LOL


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I just came from the grocery store with the kids, and we had a talk on the way home about germs and flu. The youngest one touches his mouth a lot and that worries me. But the older ones are carrying around small bottles of hand sanitizer and I sent in big pump bottles and wipes for the teachers to put on their desks. 

But what this thread reminded me of is that AFTER I unloaded the groceries and put them away, I cleaned my hands AGAIN. The bags and cans and bottles are all handled by unknown people in the store and can carry flu for several days. After about 3 days I figure they will be safe to handle even if they are contaminated. All through the year I also wash all our fruits in soapy water, and any veggies that will be eaten raw (even bananas that will be peeled). 

I'm not against germs and colds that build up our immune system, but this flu is nothing to fool around with.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

bama said:


> thanks to this post, i just made up a "flu kit", with the idea that all 4 of us could come down with it at the same time.
> 
> i included - kids advil and tylenol, adult ibuprofen, lots of gatorade and sprite and ginger ale, paper plates and styrofoam cups, flu meds, nasal saline spray, cough and throat drops, chloraseptic spray, kleenex, etc. i also put 2 rolls of toilet paper in there, because how horrible would it be to think that you are totally prepared then realize you are down to the last roll of tp? LOL


 
Having had it (still do but much improved today), I have also decided to do a seperate "flu kit" and am using our experience this past week and what worked and what did not work to compose a list. Here is mine in case it helps with yours to remind you of anything.

Meds: Oscillococcinum, elderberry syrup, advil migraine, alka seltzer cold and flu, vick vapor rup, mucenex, ricola and halls cough drops, a vaporizer, tea tree oil for the vaporizer, vit. d, c, echinecea, st. john's wort.

comfort and food: canned soups, jello cups in different fruit flavors--the kind that come in individual serving cups already to go, crackers, indiviual serving cups of fruits like mandarin oranges, apples, fruit cocktail, applesauce, sherberts in individual cups would be nice of you have the freezer space, lime is a favorite around here, juices that are good to treat flu--apple, pineapple, orange, cranberry, carbonated drinks like 7up, sprite, pepsi, styrofoam bowls and cups, paper plates, Puffs Plus -- LOTs of them (see my first post re running out ) .

That's all I have for right now. Anyone else with more ideas?


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

RebelDigger said:


> That's all I have for right now. Anyone else with more ideas?
> [/SIZE]


Various teas. We always have Throat Coat tea, but I like to keep a big stock of herbal (mint, chamomile, lemon balm, fruit/flower) and regular tea because sometimes that settles stomachs. And any way to get liquids in a sick person is good.

From having kids I know that the BRAT diet helps with diarrhea and nausea - banana, rice, applesauce and toast (or tea)


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I had it, hit _*hard*_ and without warning. Chest was so heavy that I could not lay down in bed, slept in recliner for a number of nights (and days). Made it to the kitchen once and saw a dishwasher, both sinks, and countertop full - and there are only two of us! Guess dh was a bit overwhelmed. Beautiful neighbors sent food over twice, one of which was Christmas dinner.

I got so sick so fast, that I didn't even think of my flu kit upstairs. Sambucol, occsillum, powdered gatorade, bleach wipes just sitting up there........

The only treatment that I might add was a suggestion made by my osteopathic physician. Two tablespoons RAW vinegar (with a mother), 1 tablespoon RAW honey to 8 oz hot water. At the beginning, drink it right down to open sinuses for a bit. After things are opened up, just fix and enjoy sipping a few times a day.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Txsteader said:


> Yes. But the bad news is, there's a stomach bug going around, too.....at least there is around here.


 
Yes here too.. Tuesday, I walked through our ER room at the hospital where I work and it was really bad.. some people were coughing..some were running to the restroom throwing up.. people laying out everywhere sick with one or the other.. I used sanitizer to the elbow even though I didn't touch a thing except the door knob.. and then I sprayed myself head to toe with a disenfectant when I left there..lol.. don't think it worked, today I woke up with a sore throat, fever and chills.. sitting in my office now with a blanket around me.. thinking about calling it a day. BTW I had the flu shot in October so don't think it is the flu.. but it feels like its going to be a nasty illness already..


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

sparkysarah said:


> There is vomiting with this flu. My littles were vomiting and had a fever in the 104s before it was respiratory. It was awful! The Doctor tested and confirmed Influenza A. We all started tamiflu. Littles were getting better within 36 hours and the rest of us on tamiflu did not get it.


Nausea is common with the flu -- it goes along with the fever; vomiting and diarrhea with flu is more likely in children, less so with adults. If you have vomiting and diarrhea, are an adult, and have the flu, it's likely it's a secondary illness. When we have the flu, our immune system finds it more difficult to fight off opportunists like gastro bugs


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

PrettyPaisley said:


> I was worried DD1 had something Sunday-she spent most of the day in the bed and all day Monday on the couch, refusing all food but drinking water. She had an awful fever and I woke at 5:30am this morning to the sound of her vomitting on the hardwood floors. :yuck: Thank goodness she seems to be much better now and her fever is gone ... but I'm back to pumping the family full of homemade stock and lots of elderberry syrup-and crossed fingers !!


PP, How much elderberry syrup do you recommend? Sheryl


----------



## Sharon (May 11, 2002)

I went to Sam's Club yesterday and the cashiers and the cart checker at the exit were wearing latex gloves.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

sdnapier said:


> PP, How much elderberry syrup do you recommend? Sheryl


The bottle I bought at the co-op said 1 tsp every 2 hours not to exceed 5 doses per day.


----------



## kaitala (Mar 24, 2011)

bowdonkey said:


> The worst part about this flu it's cut down on my ice fishing and drinking.


That's too funny, and too true!

We had it since the second week in November. We'd think it was gone, then back it would come. Started with body racking cough, progressed to aches, fever, a day of vomiting, headache, sore throat, everything. It was an effort to get out of bed, by the time we got to the couch, we needed a nap. Bless DH, he didn't get it as bad or as soon, and was working 7 days a week in Sandy recovery. I think the adrenaline alone helped him out. We finally got done with it this past weekend. 

We don't vaccinate, so this was a great immune system booster. (looking for the silver lining here). Ibuprofen, guifenasin, and dextromethorphan were the winning combo once we couldn't take it any more. Home remedies that helped were chicken soup, and LOTs of spicy food to help burn it out. It seemed to help a lot.

Others are just getting it now. I'm glad we're done. Heaven forbid we get a snow storm and I had to go shovel feeling like I did!


----------



## Work horse (Apr 7, 2012)

I had the flu New Years day. It was a pretty crummy two days, followed by a couple days of just low energy. My husband had just had a cold the previous week, and we were all out of my favourite flu med -- neocitrin -- so he drove all over town to the convenience stores to see if he could find some for me (since all the stores were closed on the 1st). It was a good reminder to keep that medicine cabinet stocked up!


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

Here is the thread I originally meant to bump. I am reassessing our flu kit...again! Lol


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

For those of you using Elderberry as a preventative measure, what dosage do you use and how long do you take it?

I have some here but it's in the tablet form that you are supposed to dissolve under your tongue every 3 hours. That kind of dosing schedule just doesn't work for me as a practical matter. Is there another tablet or capsule form that can be taken once or twice a day, or maybe the syrup type?

Thanks


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

ldc said:


> LA is one of the 29 states with record numbers of people with an earlier than usual flu - it's being followed in some cases by bronchial pneumonia. Hope many can avoid this!


We have so many people here with the flu..our hospital is full of flu people. We had a 8 year die of h1n1 last friday


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Wayne02 said:


> For those of you using Elderberry as a preventative measure, what dosage do you use and how long do you take it?
> 
> I have some here but it's in the tablet form that you are supposed to dissolve under your tongue every 3 hours. That kind of dosing schedule just doesn't work for me as a practical matter. Is there another tablet or capsule form that can be taken once or twice a day, or maybe the syrup type?
> 
> Thanks


When we are doing it for preventative we take one capsule a day. When someone in the house is "icky sick" that person gets it 3 times a day and the rest of us 2 times a day (breakfast and dinner). The dissolving ones we only use on those that aren't taking in food well....usually 3-5 a day to the sick person depending on how many I have on hand.

Now if you make a tincture the dosing is similar but different, I will do 1 spoonful a day for preventative. Kids hate this stuff, so I usually only use it for the adults. Once sick it goes to 2 tablespoons 2-4 times a day.

I've never had the syrup, I buy capsules and make tincture. I think we are about out of the dissolving elderberry....need to consider getting another box of that. I also keep a throat lozenge on hand that is zinc and elderberry. We save those for nasty throats....usually 4-6 a day, at most, for 2-4 days.

I got these "dosings" by trial and error. It just seems to be what works best for us and what we remember to actually do.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

I use Sambucol liquid. It's been good for everything from a cold, to the flu, to my niece having mono twice. I do the intensive dose listed on the bottle.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

This is not a good flu for elderberry.
Those that die are dying from lung issues and organ failure.
And they are younger and healthy before hand, not the young and the elderly.

It is an immune response that is killing off the young and vital.
The body is overreacting and killing the people.
It is a cytokine storm.
If the immune system is weaker, in the elderly and very young or feeble, then the flu can pass.
If the immune system is very strong, in the prime of life folks and the healthy, it can cause a chain reaction that overwhelms the lungs and organs and can result in death.

Elderberries, Echinacea etc.. pump up the immune system, especially the components in a cytokine storm.

For this type of flu you want things that suppress certain aspects of the immune system.
You won't catch me pumping mine up for this flu season. Nope.


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

ovsfarm said:


> It is true that this flu is mostly respiratory, less intestinal?


 Flu is respiratory. 

Intestinal is most often a food borne disease or Norovirus. Noro is not the flu but many people will often talk about stomach "flu" that is noro. 

H1N1 seems to be the most common strain of flu this year in the US so it is respiratory . 


If a community is having a flu outbreak and a norovirus outbreak they can occur at the same time and further confuse people.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

The flu CAN cause some intestinal upset but it's more likely from the fever than from the virus. If you have a bad case of the runs and are vomiting, it's not influenza but instead a stomach virus.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

I was just laid flat out in bed for 3 days with this flu, and that's VERY unusual for me. I'm 56, and have a pretty good immune system, which is what is making it worse on younger people. Locally 2 people in their 30's have died who had no other health issues. If you haven't had it, get the flu shot. Stock up on Gatorade, paper plates, bowls, cups, chicken noodle soup, crackers, and obviously Tylenol, both adult and for kids, if you got any around. The expectorant cough medicine works wonders, and you're going to need it. Locally, the shelves were cleared at Dollar store for it. Get it while you can, it's always a good thing to have on hand.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

This time of year the Boneset tincture and herb gets moved to the front of the herb/remedy cupboard (meadowsweet and Willow too), I also reacquaint myself with the how-to-s in making mustard packs, onion packs, fragrant steams and candied ginger. We aren't huge Chicken soup eaters (two of us are vegetarians) so our go to soup is GARLIC soup...divinely delish!
MIL has Multiple Myeloma and those of us that are her in home care-givers are very careful with hand washing, masks and insist on staying home when not feeling 100%. She and her husband think that if we are past contagion we should show up for our shift...we stay home! 

Thank you to all that suggested the Flu Kits...brilliant!!! I'm passing the list of must haves onto all that are near and dear!


----------

